# Question About Releasing After RMC



## macknightcr (3 Sep 2009)

Just wondering but what will happen if at the end of your 4 years at RMC you decide that you do not want to be in the CF?  What options do you have?  Will you have to repay your tuition?


----------



## Otis (3 Sep 2009)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Just wondering but what will happen if at the end of your 4 years at RMC you decide that you do not want to be in the CF?  What options do you have?  Will you have to repay your tuition?



Nah ... The Government LOVES just giving away money for free ... you'll be fine, just quit when you're done school. {sarcasm intended}

Of COURSE there will be consequences ... at the VERY least you will have to pay back tuition, living expenses etc. At WORST, you'll have to remain in the Forces and fulfill your contract or go to jail for being AWOL.

Otis


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Sep 2009)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Just wondering but what will happen if at the end of your 4 years at RMC you decide that you do not want to be in the CF?  What options do you have?  Will you have to repay your tuition?



Otis already beat me to it, but jesus...

If you aren't sure you want to take "you commision", DON'T GO TO RMC. 

 :


----------



## brandon_ (3 Sep 2009)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Otis already beat me to it, but jesus...
> 
> If you aren't sure you want to take "you commision", DON'T GO TO RMC.
> 
> :


 This is the best advice, If you are not sure why are you going to go? To 'see' if you want to do it ? To get a free univeristy ride? If you are even thinking this, i don't think Officer is the right way to go..


----------



## Steve_D (3 Sep 2009)

It is called a 'commitment' for a reason.  If you are thinking about the 'free education', then you are in for a big surprise. Mil Col is so much more than just classrooms.  Members of the CF are Professionals and if you think that you would just drop out after having your education paid for, then you are not thinking in a very professional manner and would probably find yourself not very welcome there and RTM'd quickly.

my rant &  :2c:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Sep 2009)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Just wondering but what will happen if at the end of your 4 years at RMC you decide that you do not want to be in the CF?  What options do you have?  Will you have to repay your tuition?



QR&O 15.07 – VOLUNTARY RELEASE AFTER SUBSIDIZED EDUCATION OR TRAINING governs the situation that you suggest.  Other orders, directives and instructions (DAODs, CFAOs, etc) may amplify that regulation.  If you are thinking that receiving an education under ROTP and then saying you don't want to be in the CF will be an easy way to avoid student debt - think again.  Others have tried and regretted it.  There would be more than tuition to repay (if you are even permitted to release); basically you would owe all costs incurred to educate you plus any pay and allowances you received while attending school.  With some caveats, that would also be applicable even if you requested release before finishing the full program (if subsidized under ROTP) at any university.


I've attached the applicable pages from QR&Os Chapter 15.

_P.S. Here's a spare 'r' and 's' in case you were over your allotment of such letters for the month and that was the reason for not including them in the title of this topic._


----------



## GAP (3 Sep 2009)

Ohhh.....that's expensive....


----------



## gcclarke (4 Sep 2009)

I have heard tell of one cadet who thought he'd be smart and game the system by intentionally failing his last semester of classes (Or maybe just some of the classes required for his degree), figuring that would be a fast track to a release. Needless to say, that didn't work, and he ended up having to serve out the rest of his obligatory service, while still an Officer Cadet, at their pathetic rate of pay.


----------



## macknightcr (4 Sep 2009)

I have no intention of leaving after I graduate, it was just something that I was curious about.


----------



## brandon_ (4 Sep 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> while still an Officer Cadet, at their pathetic rate of pay.


AHAH oh god! That would be embaarrisng, having some new NCM come and ask you why you're like 26 and still an ocdt... I think that' s good punishment for people who try to cheat the system.


----------



## gcclarke (4 Sep 2009)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> AHAH oh god! That would be embaarrisng, having some new NCM come and ask you why you're like 26 and still an ocdt... I think that' s good punishment for people who try to cheat the system.



Agreed. Especially considering that stuck as am OCdt, you're not really qualified to do anything. They sure as heck are going to cease training. So pretty much you'd be spending 5 years making photocopies and coffee.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Sep 2009)

Over the years a number of officer cadets tried failing classification training - or whatever we call it now - in the hope that they would be released without being forced to reimburse the Crown for their education. They usually ended up in such satisfying employment as amending pams for their period of obligatory service.


----------



## SeanNewman (8 Nov 2009)

macknightcr said:
			
		

> I have no intention of leaving after I graduate, it was just something that I was curious about.



I understand what you are doing; you are just researching before you make a commitment, and I applaud you for that since it demonstrates you are a long-term thinker.

I don't see it as looking to scam the system for a free education, and I think if I were in your shoes I would ask all sorts of hypothetical questions to see where different decision paths would end.

The answer though, is that yes you would be on the hook for it.  I do not know the exact working of the contract you'll sign, but to paraphrase it, it's something along the lines of "If we send you to RMC for four years of free education and pay, you will owe us at least five years of service on the other end, or else _______".

I agree with buddy's advice though that if you aren't 100% committed, don't do it.  You will be placed in all sorts of situations when even if you are motivated it's everything you can do to stay in (especially if you're going into Combat Arms summer phases), so if you weren't sure to start, as soon as you start getting sleep deprived, wet, and surrounded by mosquitoes at 3am waiting to spring an ambush the white flag would go up.


----------



## breezie (6 Dec 2009)

Yeah, I know one guy who got kicked out last year two weeks before he graduated, as he hadn't passed enough courses to graduate. He was apparently given the choice to cough up around $50,000 to pay for the education, or go NCM for five years. He went NCM. And he doesn't get the degree.


----------

